# Albert River



## briand (Jan 20, 2008)

After all the rain I am guessing that Albert might be worth a paddle. I am thinking I might head down the salt side, not that it's very salty at the moment, hoping for some jacks and bass. I love catching both fresh and salt species on the same trip.

I know Jacks are fresh too but there is also a chance of whiting, flatties, Logan river perch, bream, catties, sharks, threadies and some other stuff.

Anyone interested?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't make it this weekend Brian, heading up to Buderim for a fish with a mate. Got up early last Sunday and went for a drive down there with yak on top and the water was pouring through so turned around and went back to bed. Let us know how you go.


----------



## briand (Jan 20, 2008)

It might just be the same tomorrow Wayne but I'm going anyway. The flow settles down around the courner both directions.
Good luck on your trip.

Here Jackie Jackie! :lol:


----------

